# Commercials on XM



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Since XM radio has very little commercials now, I often wonder how long it will be before we start hearing full sets of commercials that last 3-5 minutes? It seems like history has shown that these types of services always start inserting more and more commercials over time. Just look at cable and satellite TV. I still can't believe I'm paying close to $50 a month for my Dish and still have to skip through 17 minutes of commercials an hour. 

I just hope XM radio doesn't follow the same path because if they do, I will end up going back to local radio.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Go back to local radio? Where they have an average of 24 minutes of ads AN HOUR????!!???

I just got my XM radio activated last week (the Delphi SkyFi add on) and I love it. My biggest worry is driver distraction from changing channels trying to search through all the choices I now have. And I didn't realize they had so many simulcasts of the audio from so many cable channels (CNN, CNBC, ESPNews, etc.). 

This is the most revolutionary consumer electronics product to hit my world since I got my Dishplayer in 2000.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

You will never hear more then 6 minutes an hour in ads on any XM Music Channel.

For the most part you hardly hear more then one ad an hour on the music channels. 

God I love XM, I just found FINE TUNING last night, what a cool channel this is, from Classical music to Pink Floyd all on one channel.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BobMurdoch _
> *Go back to local radio? Where they have an average of 24 minutes of ads AN HOUR????!!???
> 
> *


I understand what you mean but what I meant was how long will it be before XM is doing the same thing? I know it will be a few years but after what has happened with cable TV, I honestly think that satellite radio will follow the same track.

Oh well, I guess we might as well enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

XM's Charter and SEC filings prevents them from airing more then 6 min of ads per hour.

I don't see that being an issue for any time to come.  And if they do decide to increase the ad time they will have to issue filings to that effect.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

To me it was worth it to spend an extra $3 a month for SIRIUS so that I was guaranteed commercial-free music. Now if I could only get my free damn equipment! It's been 6 weeks and still nothing. (Stupid Friends and Family Plan from Kenwood/Sirius)


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

It took about 10 years before FM's ad saturation hit AM's level, but that was a "free" OTA model. As they have a subscriber fee they may be able to hold off longer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2003)

From www.radioandrecords.com

Sales Vet Barry O'Brien To Consult XM

O'Brien tells R&R he will help the satcaster as it begins to increase advertising on 65 of its 101 channels. O'Brien, formerly VP/Sales at R&R, will also continue his relationship with New England Cable News, helping it with national ad sales as well as politicals for the 2004 elections, and notes that his work for XM will most likely be concentrated in the New England area.

Someboy metioned by this they mean XM ads being replaced with ads that people pay for. If, that's the case I much rather hear those than XM ads.

I would also doubt that this means more than 6 minutes of ads per hour as XM has said that 6 minutes of ads is the max


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Basicly what they are trying to do is get more advertisers. I bet you as tired of hearing Carrot Top from 1-800-COLLECT as I am. 

Again there will be no more then 6 min of commercials and hour.

Some channels REALLY need new Commercials, on the Extreme Channel they are still advertising last MARCH's Dr Laura Magazine and Rush Limbaughs news letter also from March of last year.

At least they don't play the 1-800 MEOW MEOW commercials as much.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Actually according to XM's web site, it's an average of 6 minutes per hour which means it could be more or less.



> In addition to launching the first national radio platform, XM Radio is offering advertisers a relatively uncluttered programming environment by limiting the number of commercials to an average of six minutes per hour and by offering a variety of creative sponsorship opportunities.


http://www.xmradio.com/newsroom/screen/press_release_2000_02_01.html


----------



## jgc (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm sorry. My last post was without me logging in.



> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Basicly what they are trying to do is get more advertisers. I bet you as tired of hearing Carrot Top from 1-800-COLLECT as I am.  *


Of course



> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *Again there will be no more then 6 min of commercials and hour. *


That's good to know



> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> * At least they don't play the 1-800 MEOW MEOW commercials as much.  *


I agree there


----------

